# Gta V Crashing (Probably something to do with nvwgf2umx.dll)



## ClaudioCarvalho (Apr 24, 2015)

*H*ello,

*I*'m having some issues when I try to play GTA V, this has been going on since the first time I tried to open the game. Sometimes the game will just crash while it's showing the intro and sometimes it will crash while I'm playing the prologue. I've tried a lot of things i found in the internet to solve the problem but nothing seems to work, I even reinstalled Windows but with no success on achieving my goal of making it work properly.

*M*y PC specs:


> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
> Processor Count: 8
> ...


*M*ost frequent error log:


> Faulting application name:: GTA5.exe, version: 1.0.335.2, time stamp: 0x5533cf03
> Faulting module name: nvwgf2umx.dll, version: 9.18.13.4144, time stamp: 0x54d16062
> Exception codeo: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x00000000006c7cda
> ...


*S*ince the nvwgf2umx.dll error is very frequent, I guess maybe it's my main problem. I've already tried reinstalling the nVidia drivers (I've reinstalled Windows, so it was a pretty clean driver installation).

*I*f any of you can help me with this problem, I'd definetelly be very thankful! Thanks in advance for anyone who tries to solve this issue and sorry for any bad use of english, I'm still learning


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to TSG! :up:

I'm trying to help research this .dll with you. 
I don't know the error and since GTA V PC is so new, there isn't much out there for this type of crash.

Started by looking what it does. 


> It provides the ability of Windows to control the display's functionality including the gamma, PowerMizer settings, and also to obtain display information such as multimonitor modes and a list of the displays that are connected to the system.


Also might be part of the 3D vision support.

I would try a clean install of the drivers, but NOT install the 3D vision stuff. Maybe there is an issue with GTA and the 3D driver right now.

Also poke around the nvidia controls. see if there are graphic settings set for application controlled. Maybe check or uncheck them one at a time and see if anything changes.

Nvidia had to release a special driver for GTA, so I bet there are issues someplace, they just haven't found or fixed all of them yet.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

What version of NVidia drivers are you using? There has been an updated set of drivers specifically for GTA V fairly recently.


----------



## ClaudioCarvalho (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello!

I'm actually only using the main driver (without the 3d stuff) right now and the game's still crashing in the same way. The driver version I'm using is also the most recent one, made for GTA V.

Another thing i noticed yesterday is that when GTA crashes, it does something with my computer that messes it up in some strange way until I restart it. Let me explain that:

*1st case:* I turn the computer on, open some other games like Thief or Borderlands - I'm able to play for as many time as I want.

*2nd case:* I turn the computer on, open GTA V, it crashes. Then I open the same games as before and they also crash within seconds, showing errors that are all related to nVidia dll's, mostly nvwgf2umx.dll.

Also, if I don't open GTA everything works alright in my computer. But let's say it already crashed one time and I don't restart the computer, I sometimes get a BSOD while doing totally non-related things such as watching a Youtube video or reading an article in some site. I don't really know if that helps in any way but I found it really strange, had never heard of such a thing (altough it might be common, I'm not _that_ experienced anyways).


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Odd indeed. seems GTA is causing your graphics to become unstable.

For the sake of testing, have you tried installing the 3D drivers?

Not that it helps, but your not alone. https://support.rockstargames.com/h...f2umx-dll-error-on-Windows-8-1-and-Windows-10
Could be a bug in the game or drivers.

Also found this. http://steamcommunity.com/app/271590/discussions/0/611703709829987955/
2 people say they found a working temp solution for them.

From another R* support thread.


> If you look into it and you have the same problem, installing a previous version of the Nvidia drivers should help


 maybe the rushed GTA V driver has a problem.


----------



## ClaudioCarvalho (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah, I've been looking through all of that and nothing seems to work for me, the error is pretty much the same every time. 

Yesterday I was able to play the game in "Safe Mode", the GTA V launcher gives you this option after a crash and it was working fine but since this Safe Mode only runs in a little windowed mode with bad graphics settings, I just didnt see the point of playing a lot in it. (Note: I'm not really able to play in Safe Mode every time I try to, sometimes it still crashes)

Also, now I'm getting KERNELBASE.dll and StackHash errors alongside with nvwgf2umx.dll.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Not assuming anything just trying to cover bases here.. 
Java up to date?
Direct X up to date? 
Flash also? 
Have you checked Asus for any system/motherboard driver updates?

Have you defragmented the new install?

You probably have read this but... https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/articles/205778987
I know dealing with R* support can be like herding cats, wet cats even. Many times I wonder if the "techs" have even seen or played the games.


----------



## ClaudioCarvalho (Apr 24, 2015)

Just to make sure: Is there any way these errors could be related to something being broken in my hardware? I'm really running out of reasons on why this could be happening and this is the only thing I can think of now.

Do you think it could have something to do with overheating in my CPU? (Just asking because I've had problems with this before altough it seems totally unrelated)


----------



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

CLAUDIO:::
DID u use GEFORCE EXPERIENCE to optimize the game??? 
I have a feeling that the errors are coming from 
geforce experience. 
have you went in to the Advanced Video settings
of the game???? 
you are going to have to turn down the settings of
TEXTURES. 
I would make the changes in the game menu 
instead of letting geforce experience do it. 
I tried Geforce Experience with COD AW. 
it didn't crash but I had to turn my settings down
even lower in the game menu. 
Geforce Experience didn't take in consideration my whole e system


----------

